# Battlefield 4 - FPS sehr niedrig und kaum noch spielbar



## Zwo89 (7. November 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

seit 3 Tagen läuft bei mir Battlefield 4 mit ca. 70 FPS und fällt dann runter auf 40-50 FPS, vorher hatte ich 120-160 FPS je nach Map.
Habe dann die Grafikeinstellungen auf "Sehr Niedrig" gesetzt und es ändert sich nichts.

Zu meiner Hardware:

Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI
I5 4690K gekühlt mit dem Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
Mainboard: Asus Z97 - Pro Gamer
RAM: 8GB

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG


----------



## LP96 (7. November 2015)

Wurde etwas wie Treiber etc. geändert bevor der Leistungseinbruch kam?
Wie sind denn die Auslastungen von CPU und GPU beim Spielen?


----------



## HisN (7. November 2015)

Beobachte was Dein Rechner macht anstatt uns zu Fragen, die wir nicht über Deine Schulter schauen können. Verfahrens Hinweise in meiner Signatur.


----------



## azzih (7. November 2015)

Halt das übliche erstmal: Bei der Graka auf den älteren Treiber zurückgehn, die Temperaturen im Auge behalten, eventuelles OC rückgängig machen und dann nochmal testen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2015)

Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## nudelhaus (7. November 2015)

bf4 neu installieren, liegt oft an bf und nicht an der hardware.


----------



## Zwo89 (7. November 2015)

In den letzten Tagen hab ich weder einen neuen Treiber installiert noch etwas geändert.

Temperaturen sind ok: Prozessor   63°
                                                 Graka 1        56°
                                                 Graka 2        51°

Battlefield hab ich auch schon neu installiert leider brachte das auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2015)

Sind die Probleme im Single oder Multiplayer?


----------

